# Allowable Building Height - Parapets?



## PaulR (Jan 11, 2018)

In the 2015 IBC on chart 504.3, does a parapet count as part of the allowable building Height? When I look at the definitions for building height it talks about "the highest roof surface", I would not consider the top of a parapet as part of "the roof surface" but I could see how it might be interpreted that way. 
     I have a feeling this question has probably already been posted so I apologize for any redundancy. Feel free to direct me to any prior threads that address this question.

thanks!


----------



## RLGA (Jan 11, 2018)

Actually, it’s to the _average _height of the highest roof surface. So if the roof is sloping, the height is measured at the medium point between the lowest point and the highest point. The parapet is not part of the roof surface.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 12, 2018)

Paul, The building code height may be considerably different than zoning - while building height is measured to the midpoint of a pitch roof for the building code, zoning may measure to the highest projection which may or may not include steeples depending upon how zoning defines building height.


----------

